# Tornado and Storm



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Now that Tornado and Storm are 5 weeks old, I was surprised how Tornado seems to be defending Storm. I just had to record it...

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ezemaxima/pigeons/?action=view&current=MOV02862.flv


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't know if i'm right but when my 2 dogs got to a certain age one used to act like that to the other but it was dominance.Jess used to keep Candy pinned in the corner of the room like this and if she tried to get past she would attack her.It got so bad i rehomed Candy to a lovely couple.Does Tornado let Storm come to the front of the box freely?On a positive note they are both lovely birds.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

yes he does.... the reason he was acting like that was i had my hand reaching in but you can't see it on the video. Most of the time they are side by side on their nestbox.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Those birds are really pretty. Are those the two that were hatched by "Lost?"


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

very cute :> lovely!!!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Chicken_Pigeon said:


> Those birds are really pretty. Are those the two that were hatched by "Lost?"


Yup... that's them and has been a handful.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

what ones tornado and what ones storm ill guess the white is storm am i right?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> what ones tornado and what ones storm ill guess the white is storm am i right?


Tornado is the Grizzly and Storm is the blue bar splash/ pied.


----------

